# Password for a FreeBsd virtual machine under Virtualbox



## polymorphism (Jan 20, 2019)

Hi,

I have installed a virtual machine with FreeBsd under Virtualbox,
but I can't use it, because I haven't find the root's password.

Thank you for you help.


----------



## olli@ (Jan 20, 2019)

How did you install it? If you installed it from an official installation medium (ISO image or similar), then you have been asked for the root password during installation. If you didn't provide one (I'm not sue if this is even possible), then the root password might be empty, so just pressing `Enter` when asked for the password might work.

Otherwise, if you either have forgotten the password, or the root account is locked for some reason, you have to boot into single user mode and set a new password. See the FreeBSD Handbook for information about single user mode.


----------



## polymorphism (Jan 20, 2019)

Ok, I found the password on the same page Web that the VDI file for Virtualbox (https://www.osboxes.org/freebsd/).

Thank you very much for your answer.


----------

